# New Fuji vs. Cannondale?



## ClayPTino (Nov 14, 2005)

This is going to sound a little screwy at first, but I thought I'd get a few opinions on my situation.

I bought a 2005 Cannondale Cyclocross bike a few months back, primarily because it was nearly half off the normally ticketed price (My girlfriend works at a bike shop). I replaced the cyclocross tires with some Hutchinson road tires and have been using it as a road bike. I actually enjoy the bike because the cyclocross geometry lets me sit a little more upright, but the frame is just too heavy and somewhat cumbersome compared bikes I have ridden in the past.

Now, here is the meat of the story. My girlfriend likes the bike A LOT, so we were going to swap, my cyclocross for her 2005 Cannondale R700. The only problem is, her bike is just a little too small for me (her too probably). So, I was going to sell the R700 and get a bike that fits a little better. Because of my limited financial means, I am a little bound by what I can get at a discount, so I'm looking at a 2006 Fuji Team/Team Pro.

I have been trying to read as much as I can about Fujis as I can so I can figure out whether or not its worth selling the Cannondale for a frame thats one size larger. I don't want to be selling a better bike in order to get a marginally better fit.

I'm sorry if this sounds completely crazy, but I thought I'd see what some other people with a little more insight thought.

Thanks.


----------



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

Fuji has been building bikes for like 100 years, so that has to say something for their quality.

Do a search for "thx doug". Doug, who signs all his e-mails with thx doug, owns a Fuji or two and knows a lot about them. He can give you some good advice. I don't know his username.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

Have your GF get you a new C'Dale frame in the size that you require. Swap the parts. Seel the old frame and get a little money back.

I don't see a reason to reinvent the wheel (buying another brand/complete bike) if you just need to tweak the fit of a current bike. You may spend for the Fuji and find that it doesn't work for you.

As always, Test Rides are required.


----------



## ClayPTino (Nov 14, 2005)

*Frame*

She can't get me a Cannondale frame, because her shop doesn't carry them any more. That's why I am considering the Fuji. I just didn't know if I was making a bad decision by switching manufacturers, because no one seems to have come up with a cohesive thought about Fuji.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*what are your (her) wants?*

Apparently you think that swapping a C'dale cx frame for a Fuji cx frame will save you weight? Unlikely. Just a hunch, but C'dale puts huge efforts into R&D (and weight savings) and I'd be surprised if you could find another brand, at a low price, that lowers weight while maintaining ride quality. Nothing against Fuji, I just don't understand what you'd gain. After all, cx is more demanding on frames and so any manufacturer's cx frame will be sturdier than their road race frames.

Seems like you're more interested in buying a certain technology - such as carbon, for the Fuji Team. But that's a racing style frame and so you'll sacrifice the more upright posture that you just said you needed. Of course you can use a stem with a different reach/rise on the Team, but will it really work for you? Will the bike shop put you on a fit kit and confirm that altering the stock Fuji setup will fit you without sacrificing handling? And you better find out if they cut the steerer tube at the factory, in which case you could not stack your stem much higher for comfort.

Have you considered buying lighter weight wheels for the C'dale? After all, that will make a bigger performance difference that taking weight off the frame. Or does your GF just want the Cannondale so much... (i don't blame her!)


----------



## dgangi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Fuji - that's me*



topflightpro said:


> Fuji has been building bikes for like 100 years, so that has to say something for their quality.
> 
> Do a search for "thx doug". Doug, who signs all his e-mails with thx doug, owns a Fuji or two and knows a lot about them. He can give you some good advice. I don't know his username.


Ha ha - good to see that I have made such an "impression" based on my enthusiasm for Fuji bikes.

Anyway, I think Fuji makes a great road bike. 

I own an '03 Fuji Team (AL) and a '05 Fuji Professional (carbon fiber frame). My '03 Team has a full AL frame. I noticed that the '06 Teams have a full carbon frame, but it's not the same as my '05 Professional (which is the same as the '06 Team Issue and RC). You can tell this based on the claimed weight - 2.4 lbs for Team Issue/RC vs. 2.6 lbs for Team/Pro. My guess is the carbon fiber is a "higher" grade on the '06 Team Issue/RC as compared to the Team/Pro (like 120 OCLV compared to 110 OCLV for Trek)...but the frame on the Team/Pro should still be a great quality frame.

Also the parts spec on the '06 Team and Pro are somewhat "lesser" than Team/Pros of yore. I surmise the carbon frame costs more than the AL frames on the older models, so to keep the bike at a certain price point they had to cut corners on parts. In other words, it looks like the '06 Fuji Team now gives you a better frame with lesser quality parts (which some argue is just fine as you can upgrade over time).

The frame geometry of all the Fuji race bikes (Team, Team Issue, Professional, etc) is the same -- very quick handling. I personally find the bike to be a great road bike - responsive, agile, yet compliant. And the frame is very torsionally stiff, so you will not feel any flex in the bottom bracket.

Anyway, I don't think you can go wrong on the Fuji. And if this makes you feel any better - they make their carbon frames in the same factory that churns out the Scott CF1, so the quality of the frame will be top notch.

Good luck on your purchase. 

Thx...Doug


----------



## dgangi (Sep 24, 2003)

ClayPTino said:


> She can't get me a Cannondale frame, because her shop doesn't carry them any more. That's why I am considering the Fuji. I just didn't know if I was making a bad decision by switching manufacturers, because no one seems to have come up with a cohesive thought about Fuji.


See my response above. I own 2 Fuji's ('03 Team and '05 Professional) and I find them to be great bikes. And everybody else I run into on a Fuji loves their bike too. IMHO Fuji is the most underrated road bike out there. 

Thx...Doug


----------



## Lotek (Aug 3, 2004)

dgangi said:


> See my response above. I own 2 Fuji's ('03 Team and '05 Professional) and I find them to be great bikes. And everybody else I run into on a Fuji loves their bike too. IMHO Fuji is the most underrated road bike out there.
> 
> Thx...Doug


 One of the most comfortable raod bikes around, maybe due to the geometry , The Cannondales Ive encounters have had a little steeper angles, quicker responce, but not a "no hands' kind of ride.


----------



## Neibe (Aug 1, 2005)

If you are going to ride in a lot of hills I'd stick with the Cannondale. Cannondale's make very good climbers.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Does anyone know where deals are to be had on the '05/'06 Professional frames? Thanks.


----------

